# Una sola net per IRC

## koma

Vi prego di leggere attentamente le descrzioni delle net:

Ircnet

Caotica e disordinata ma con molta gente.

Esistono già 2 chan per gentoo ma uno strettamente inglese ( e paranoico)  e uno Italiano (ma rimane il casino della ircWar)

Freenode

La conosco poco ma la vedo spopolata e mal gestita ( è solo un commento potete farmi rimangiare la parola)

Tecnofuture

Non esiste ircwar è con mask di IP accessibile sia da utenti fastweb che non non vieta gli psybnc la gestisco io e abbiamo Chanserv nickserv MemoServ e Botserv

AzzurraNet 

non mi vedreste sono killato (e personalmente non sopporto questa net)

----------

## paolo

Io ho frequentato per *molti* anni IRCNet e per questioni serie come gentoo la sconsiglio vivamente.

Saltando le altre consiglio freenode per ovvi motivi  :Very Happy: 

Peccato che ultimamente non ci sono mai in IRC.

Magari a settembre rimetto lo psy così rinizio a frequentare irc  :Razz: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ripeto il mio pensiero, e' uguale quale irc basta che ci andiamo tutti (mi sa che e' un utopia ma spero di sbagliarmi)

----------

## koma

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io ho frequentato per *molti* anni IRCNet e per questioni serie come gentoo la sconsiglio vivamente.
> 
> Saltando le altre consiglio freenode per ovvi motivi 
> 
> Peccato che ultimamente non ci sono mai in IRC.
> ...

  Votalo allora è un pool apposta   :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

M'ero dimenticato!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ripeto il mio pensiero, e' uguale quale irc basta che ci andiamo tutti (mi sa che e' un utopia ma spero di sbagliarmi)

 

Sottoscrivo senza alcun dubbio: una comunità, un forum, un canale (se su rete ufficiale meglio)

----------

## Peach

io sono dell'idea che ircNET essendoci stato per un bel po' sia decisamente da evitare per la quantità di pirla che la popolano

Azzurranet è una rete elitaria

quella di koma non so si potrebbe fare anche...

Freenode sarebbe l'ideale secondo me, per il livello delle persone che la frequentano (vista anche la tipologia degli altri chan presenti legati al mondo linux)

----------

## IgaRyu

/me legge e benevolmente sorride  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## sorchino

Beh, io per abitudine preferirei stare in una rete che abbia almeno i servizi..

Azzurra per me sarebbe l'ideale ci sto ormai da qualche anno e tutti li altri canali che joino son lì.

IrcNet quindi da escludere, le altre non le conosco quindi non giudico.

----------

## sciack

chiaramente freenode, per una questione di naturalezza dell'approccio... (ma come parlo stamattina?!?) boh.. capite tra le righe.

Per quanto riguarda il mal gestita.. è probabile.. anche se, mi chiedo cosa ci sia da gestire se non tenere sempre il chan aperto?

Graditi i suggerimenti....

poi c'è il nostro bsolar che ogni tanto aggiorna il topic, che volete di più dalla vita??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

Di discorsi sui canali IRC se ne sono gia fatti. Il punto è, o ne resta uno solo o ci sarà sempre frammentazione. Secondo me sarebbe interessante unirci tutti sotto lo stesso tetto, qualunque esso sia, ma non so se gli utenti "sotto sfratto" sarebbero d'accordo.

CMQ dato che i canali ufficiali di Gentoo sono su freenode ho votato freenode, anche se il canale di azzurra è nettamente più popolato. Li altri non li conosco.

----------

## koma

SECONDO IL SONDAGGIO ORMAI E' CHIARO CHE FREENODE E' LA PREFERITA. 

IL SERVER E' irc.freenode.org

----------

## Yans

e no non ancora io ho votato per azzurra, non dire gatto se non c'e l'hai nel sacco   :Smile:   no a parte gli scherzi mi va bene anche freenode   :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

anche se ho sempre frequentato ircnet, che comunque sconsiglierei anche io (lamerz e ircwar fanno perdere tempo)

anche se ho visitato qualche volta azzurranet e non mi ha fatto impazzire, alla fine ho votato per quest'ultima, visto che suppongo ci siano più italiani rispetto a freenode che conosco solo di fama...

saluti,

tek

----------

## `xin`

siamo italiani ? usiamo una net italiana (che tra l'altro imho è più stabile e sicura di tutte le altre) questo ovviamente è imho ... ciao  :Smile: 

per koma: se sei killato un motivo c'è  :Smile:  lo staff di Azzurra killa solo chi se lo merita tranquillo  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Personalmente, ho votato per Freenode.

Esiste l'infrastruttura ufficiale, usiamola!

----------

## koma

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> siamo italiani ? usiamo una net italiana (che tra l'altro imho è più stabile e sicura di tutte le altre) questo ovviamente è imho ... ciao 
> 
> per koma: se sei killato un motivo c'è  lo staff di Azzurra killa solo chi se lo merita tranquillo 

 la ragione è molto semplice facevo parte di una net kiamata Fastland. Quest'ultima aveva un po' da ridire con azzurranet e kosì hanno killato tutto lo staff  :Smile:  Purtroppo il server di azzurranet per fastweb analkizza gli ip e noi utenti fastweb abbiamo ip statico  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> la ragione è molto semplice facevo parte di una net kiamata Fastland. Quest'ultima aveva un po' da ridire con azzurranet e kosì hanno killato tutto lo staff  Purtroppo il server di azzurranet per fastweb analkizza gli ip e noi utenti fastweb abbiamo ip statico 

 

Vorrei che tu, doverosamente, precisassi. Questo "staff" ha in qualche modo violato le regole di azzurra? Da come la presenti sembrerebbe sia stato killato per una "divergenza di opinione", cosa a mio modo di vedere gravissima.

----------

## `xin`

ah fastland: http://www.azzurra.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2648&highlight=fastland

e poi scusa koma eh... non voglio scatenare un flame (non critico + e non risponderò ad eventuali critiche) ma kiamata si scrive chiamata, kosì si scrive cosi, analkizza si scrive analizza. Se lo staff di una rete IRC parlà cosi, ci credo che non fa molto successo   :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Direi anche che fastweb non e' poi cosi' esclusa da Azzurra

----------

## `xin`

fastweb e azzurra funzionano benissimo, solo che se un utente viene killato viene killato il suo ip interno

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   la ragione è molto semplice facevo parte di una net kiamata Fastland. Quest'ultima aveva un po' da ridire con azzurranet e kosì hanno killato tutto lo staff  Purtroppo il server di azzurranet per fastweb analkizza gli ip e noi utenti fastweb abbiamo ip statico  
> 
> Vorrei che tu, doverosamente, precisassi. Questo "staff" ha in qualche modo violato le regole di azzurra? Da come la presenti sembrerebbe sia stato killato per una "divergenza di opinione", cosa a mio modo di vedere gravissima.

 E' gravissima

----------

## koma

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> ah fastland: http://www.azzurra.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2648&highlight=fastland
> 
> e poi scusa koma eh... non voglio scatenare un flame (non critico + e non risponderò ad eventuali critiche) ma kiamata si scrive chiamata, kosì si scrive cosi, analkizza si scrive analizza. Se lo staff di una rete IRC parlà cosi, ci credo che non fa molto successo  

 Tidus è un errore avvenuto agli inizi di fastland è stato debellato dopo poco tempo.

Bisogna essere stati dentro quel server per sapere che razza di macello c'era.

 Il problema principale è che gente di Azzurranet non sopportava la Rivalità e il fatto che noi garantissimo un gateway per ircnet quando ancora il ns Tb di www.sideralis.net non esisteva. E quindi l'unico metodo che avevano per uscire era un fake tuneling. E' una storia lunga di una cosa sono certo però Noi siamo stati bastardi e pieni di inventiva magari un po' Troll nello spammare ma questo su  IRCNET e mai da parter NS su Azzurra. Chi spammava su azzurra veniva killato sul ns e il loro Server rispettavamo molto la rete di azzurra fino a quando non ha deciso di Attaccarci deliberatamente con Bot Psy Dos Spam Rubandoci utenza e con infamia.

Con questo kiudo il discorso non mi interessa tornare in quella rete  :Smile:  .

Ciao a Tutti Koma

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> Con questo kiudo il discorso non mi interessa tornare in quella rete 

 

Questa è una tua scelta, tuttavia non mi è ancora chiaro perché esattamente ti hanno killato. CMQ se vuoi chiudere il discorso, per me va bene anche perché non mi piace che siano lanciate accuse di una certa entità senza possibilità di replica.

----------

## sciack

Ciao a tutti,

allora... devo dire la mia, in quanto ho letto alcune cose che mi fanno rizzare i peli dello stomaco. Senza fare diretto riferimento a persone, io dico solo di essere cauti in certe affermazioni. Non si può procedere per affermazioni, ma secondo argomentazioni. Evitiamo il dogmatismo.

Allora...

Si è detto che dato che noi siamo italiani dovremmo stare su di un server IRC italiano. Ma chi lo ha detto? Da dove esce un principio del genere? E tutti gli altri utenti di altri paesi? hanno pensato così? Nienete affatto. Ora vi faccio un elenco di altri utenti di diverse nazionalità che non la pensano come alcuni qui... ma semplicemente per un fatto: perché l'istituzione dei canali ufficiali IRC è stata fatta dai nostri cari amici Drobbins e company!!

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml

Non è una nostra idea!! Questo deve essere molto chiaro. Quindi non c'è da discutere quale sia il canale ufficiale. Come noi non stiamo oggi discutendo se questo forum è il forum ufficiale oppure no!! Sarebbe assurdo, e allora perché trasportare tale assurdità invece nei canali IRC?

Io lo so il perché, è un motivo irrazionale, emotivo, sentimentalistico, aggiungerei, e cioè molti sono "affezionati" a un certo canale/server e allora per non mollarlo tirano fuori strane asserzioni dogmatiche per far leva sui più.... Oppure addirittura qualcuno ha il "potere" oppure è rispettato e conosciuto in tali canali/server per cui non vuole perdere prestigio ed evita di iniziare, per così dire, una vita nuova in un mondo nuovo (freenode).

Questo è il mio sfogo, direi di concludere sto discorso senza ovviamente scatenare guerre di "religione", di canali se ne possono creare quanti se ne vuole, ma l'ufficiale deve essere su freenode senza discorsi, se non vi piace allora scrivete a quelli di gentoo e chiedetegli cosa ne pensano loro.

Comunque ad oggi i seguenti canali sono su freenode:

Language Specific/support channels

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #gentoo-be
> 
> In het Nederlands
> ...

 

Anche i francesi ci battono... eheh  :Wink:  Io dire di unire gli sforzi... e fare anche noi del canale ufficiale il canale principale nel quale ricevere e dare aiuto. Un saluto a tutti!!

----------

## bsolar

Francesi che ci battono a parte (dai che li raggiungiamo almeno per quanto riguarda il forum!) non mi interessa molto cosa fanno gli altri, a me interessa solo che la comunità sia il più possibile unita. Gli altri canali sono un riferimento ma nulla di più, se la comunità italiana sta meglio su un'altra rete, così sia ma vorrei più considerazioni tecniche o basate su fatti che opinioni basate su abitudini/preferenze personali.

Personalmente mi trovo bene sia su freenode che su azzurra (i due pesi massimi) e non vedo ragioni tecniche per usare uno invece dell'altro, ma non sono un esperto di IRC quindi, chi sa parli!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

Beh, direi che a questo punto il Poll non ha più senso: #gentoo-it@Freenode, punto e basta.

Per quanto mi riguarda è l'unico canale gentoo italiano in cui entrerò e mi auguro che voi tutti facciate lo stesso.   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Beh, direi che a questo punto il Poll non ha più senso: #gentoo-it@Freenode, punto e basta.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda è l'unico canale gentoo italiano in cui entrerò e mi auguro che voi tutti facciate lo stesso.  

 

Anch'io sono d'accordo per freenode, fosse anche solo per un discorso di maggiore ufficialità e visibilità per il resto della comunità internazionale di Gentoo (come più volte ripetuto). Cmq volevo anche ricordare che esistono diversi client che supportano il multiserver, quindi se proprio uno non vuole assolutamente abbandonare la sua rete preferita nessuno gli vieta di essere cmq presente anche su quella ufficiale e sul canale gentoo ufficiale, senza rinunciare alle sue abitudini e ai vecchi canali su altre reti. Abbiamo i mezzi tecnici per essere tutti contenti, usiamoli!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Bene, non sapevo neppure che il canale su freenode fosse TALMENTE ufficiale  :Embarassed:  scusate l'ignoranza.

Sono d'accordo con sciack, lasciamo che il canale di Gentoo sia uno e uno soltanto, non per escludere gli utenti, ma per permettere quello che e' gia' successo qui sul forum, ossia popolarlo e renderlo un ottimo punto di riferimento.

Se lo considerate giusto, iniziate a pensare di dire sugli altri canali che il canale ufficiale e' quello su freenode...  :Smile: 

Che ne dite?

----------

## bsolar

Bisognerebbe discutere con i fondatori.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Bisognerebbe discutere con i fondatori.

 

Ehm, i fondatori di cosa?   :Embarassed: 

/me si sente ignorante (ma d'accordo con Cerri)

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ehm, i fondatori di cosa?  

 

I fondatori dei canali.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Ehm, i fondatori di cosa?   
> 
> I fondatori dei canali.

 

Grazie, chiaro e tempestivo come sempre  :Very Happy: 

(effettivamente potevo arrivarci anche da solo, sorry...   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Morto

--- *** Banned: micah; clone bots are not allowed on freenode.  Please email staff@freenode.net if you have any questions. 

--- Closing Link: Alex|o (Banned)

wow bellissima rete freenode!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Diggs

La domanda è "dobbiamo essere ufficiali per forza?". 

Certo, comprendo benissimo la scelta di freenode.net come punto di riferimento [l'ircwar ad esempio], ma è solo un punto di riferimento... Mica uno deve andare su freenode.net per forza   :Wink:  .

La cosa si potrebbe risolvere, certo può apparire un pò troppo "macchinosa", dicendo qui sul forum "ragazzi perchè stasera non  ci vediamo in tal network e in tal #canale?" ... Non penso vi sia qualcosa di sbagliato...   :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> La domanda è "dobbiamo essere ufficiali per forza?"

 

bhe penso che se questo non fosse stato il forum ufficiale di gentoo non saremmo così numerosi. saremmo sparsi su diversi forum o newsgroup.

cmq nonostante ufficialità, e nonufficialità la situazione a quest'ora è:

#gentoo-it@freenode 7 utenti

#gentoo@azzurra 24 utenti

----------

## koma

#gentoo.it@ircnet 48 user (7 del mattino) nel pomeriggio arriviamo a 60

----------

## Diggs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La domanda è "dobbiamo essere ufficiali per forza?". 
> 
> Certo, comprendo benissimo la scelta di freenode.net come punto di riferimento [l'ircwar ad esempio], ma è solo un punto di riferimento... Mica uno deve andare su freenode.net per forza  . 
> ...

 

neon_it : intendevo il discorso della rete IRC, non del forum   :Wink:  [io stesso considero questo forum il punto d'incontro principale dei gentoo users italiani  :Smile:  ]; certo hai ragione nel fatto che avrei dovuto specificare cosa   :Wink:  .

Quel che scrive koma nell'ultimo post è veritiero [io stesso sto su #gentoo.it della rete ircnet].

----------

## neon

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> neon_it : intendevo il discorso della rete IRC, non del forum   [io stesso considero questo forum il punto d'incontro principale dei gentoo users italiani  ]; certo hai ragione nel fatto che avrei dovuto specificare cosa   

 

infatti avevo capito... quello del forum era un esempio. per dire che come abbiamo un forum ufficiale dovremmo avere anche un canale ufficiale (che abbiamo)... mi sa che allora mi sono spiegato male io  :Wink: 

----------

## fripp

Per quanto mi riguarda...freenode...sembra mooolto piu ufficiale...

fripp

P.S.

  Un saluto a tutti quelli di #gentoo.it@IRCnet

----------

## micron

Personalmente preferisco Azzurra per tutta la serie di servizi che offre, ovviamente non esiterei a collegarmi anche ad una altro server irc!

Credo che sia importante avere un chan irc ufficiale, così come abbiamo un forum ufficiale.

L'idea di questo poll è veramente bella, complimenti Koma!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

io ho aperto il chan (nel senso che mi è stato lasciato PS Grazie) e stase siamo in 60.

Non parogono quel chan con nessun'altro. C'è è utile lo uso lo si usa e si iserà chi viene è ben accetto per quanti altri server abbia aperti nn mi interessa il chan c'è per lo scopo di pubblicizzare e aiutare ma anche socializzare.

(è un semplice intercalare per dire per me va bene tutto no problem)

----------

## IgaRyu

Koma, quando spari quelle cifre sul canale gentoo su IRCnet saresti piu corretto a specificare che mediamente 41 son bots e psy parcheggiati non utenti.... 

Joe

----------

## Diggs

IgaRyu senza offesa,ma: 

1) Vi sono solo 6 bot-

2) Vi sono degli psy,è vero, ma sono utili per quello che sono   :Wink:  . 

3) Riguardo ai lunghi momenti di silenzio   :Arrow:   Uno mica è obbligato a parlare per forza nel canale, o perlomeno, essendo affluita parecchia gente soprattutto [almeno] nell'ultimo mese, non possiamo pretendere di dover "chattare" per forza [la maggior parte parla con chi gli aggrada in query anche se non mancano certo le occasioni di parlare tutti insieme e tali occasioni esistono e si sono concretizzate]   :Wink:  .

Io non voglio certo genereare flames, ne tantomeno discutere, ci mancherebbe!   :Wink:  . 

Al di là delle preferenze personali sulla rete IRC, come ho già detto, se qualcuno del forum posta un topic "Stasera ci vediamo su questo Server, in questo Chan..." ecc ecc, io sono contento.   :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

scusa ma la matematica non e' ancora divenuta una opzione vero  :Smile:  ?

6 bots ok.... 

41-6= 35 psy in un canale ?????? a fare che ??

Non per polemizzare ma dare numeri cosi falstati mi pare davvero fuori luogo.... con questo io fin'ora avevo fatto un solo benevolo intervento in questo 3d, ma resto della mia idea....quanto piu' teneterete di far fare una scelta per una rete sola tanto piu saranno i canali che fioriranno... e una legge universale di irc ... non la si puo battere  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## randomaze

Dato che ho appena emerso xchat, qualcuno mi dice se questo poll ha avuto una conclusione oppure no?

P.S. Ovunque vada sappiate che sono parecchio n00b

----------

## xlyz

o freenode (pochi ma buoni)

o azzurra (di piu', ma non frequento   :Wink:  )

----------

